# T-Tops



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

We canbuild,fix and retrofit anything. Give us a shout.Just look at the pictures and let them speak for themselves. We work with youand your budget. Call 850-221-3422.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Here ya go...


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

Thanks alot Flounder Assassin! Hopefully we can return the favor one day.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

How much would the most budget friends t-top run?


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

just give us a call and lets talk about it.850-221-3422


----------



## Fishmonger (May 15, 2009)

*Cheap top!*









I think Tim @ Breeze is runnung these on special and they fold!
I though he said $900.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Fishmonger said:


> I think Tim @ Breeze is runnung these on special and they fold!
> I though he said $900.


Not bad at all. The fishmaster link you posted that from, they show that they're in Georgia. Just using the picture as an example of what they're offering or is there an affiliation?


$900 is a lot better NEW than some of the USED stuff I'm seeing for sale that's priced HIGHER! What's the deal with people trying to get premium recently?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow.....


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

B&D built mine and did a great job, and the price was very reasonable.
Tight Line... Capt. John


----------



## bwirestick (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Tim @ Breeze is runnung these on special and they fold!
I though he said $900




you dont get nothing but problems with that kind of t-top.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bad,Bad,Bad-Bruce of B&D*

I have over 125 sold through the years with little problems. All issues were covered under warrantee. Hell Bruce we evan take care of our customers 365 days a year and have regular shop hours!!!!:whistling:


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been saying this for a year now, but my project boat is getting close to being ready to put in the water. About eight months ago I got a pretty good deal (I think) on a tower. I was wondering what would be involved in fitting this tower to this boat?

The boat is still high and dry in Andalusia,AL so the final fitting would not be possible until after I transport it to the water. I would like to get an idea on how it is going to fit so that I can go ahead and rig up the controls and electrical. Any suggestions?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Since it is so far out of the way...maybe I could.... 

provide dimensions?
take a bunch of pictures?
bring the tower to one of ya'll for modification with all of the above?
arrange to meet you the next time ya'll are passing through Andalusia on your way to do whatever people pass through Andalusia to do?
......?


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Since it is so far out of the way...maybe I could....
> 
> provide dimensions?
> take a bunch of pictures?
> ...


I'm starting to wonder how much these companies may actually want our money...... :001_huh:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I would like to get an idea on how it is going to fit so that I can go ahead and rig up the controls and electrical. Any suggestions?


Yes.....Do not rig it yet.

What you have asked is impossible to give a answer to on a forum.
It has to be measured and looked at real hard. It's going to be cut on, welded on putting wiring and rigging in it now will all just be in the way.

Remember this was not built for your boat.....it's a lot of modification. The whole thing may need to be cut in half down the middle and narrowed? No way to tell here.

The boat and the tower need to be on hand at the same place at the same time. To do it any other way and it's a crap shoot.

How would you like to take the tower home and it doesn't fit right? There are all kinds of curves and angles on a boat that you must compassionate for.


----------



## bwirestick (Mar 25, 2009)

I have over 125 sold through the years with little problems. All issues were covered under warrantee. Hell Bruce we evan take care of our customers 365 days a year and have regular shop hours!!!!








__________________
Tim Scallan
Breeze Fabricators Inc.
2932 Westfield Road
Gulf Breeze Fl.
32563
850 554 6172/934 8609
BreezeFabricators.com 

i didnt know that tim was selling t-top kits built by someone else,
nor did i think that he would ever do such a thing.(My Bad!!!:no
thats good that you take care of your customers 365 days a year with regular shop hours...:thumbsup:


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll bet you anything that those $900 t-tops are MADE IN CHINA !


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I have no affiliation with either of these companys but am wise enough to know spouting out to each other on a forum is not good for either company! Me personally if someone wants a Cheap T top they should be prepared for what they get and research prior to ordering it and same if you want a custom built top research builders prior to build as I have seen happy customers from both above named companys so turn cheek and quit putting bad taste in everyones mouth! AU


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

I would rather spend more money, and have what I want done right, with someone that backs their work, than save money and not have what I want. That would just make me mad, especially when I am on my boat, on beautiful water doing what I wish I could do every day. I know who will build my top when I get my radar.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Easy Fella's*

We are throwing crap at each other in a playful way. Bruce and his guys have thrown in and worked here to help us on some large projects. We lend material back and forth on a regular basis. We are on good terms and will stay that way.:thumbup:


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> We are throwing crap at each other in a playful way. Bruce and his guys have thrown in and worked here to help us on some large projects. We lend material back and forth on a regular basis. We are on good terms and will stay that way.:thumbup:


 
tim is right.we are just poking the bear. :2guns::boxing::drink::beer::starwars::bangin::gun_bandana::gunsmilie::singing::fishslap::zap:


----------



## gibbsrb (Apr 28, 2010)

has anyone ever used PowerBright to clean their T-top poles? We did it today and it seems as if it ate through the anodized coating? the poles have larger dark grey spots on them now. I sure could use some help on where i go from here.


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

3m has a product that we have used in the past called (Marine Metal Restorer & Polish) and it works great if you follow the directions.


----------

